# Totally off topic -sorry - but TTC and getting kittens?



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,

I'm thinking of getting some kittens but am TTC, I notice a lot of you are cat lovers, Is this a mistake, would it be dangerous e.g toxoplasmosis and should I wait or should I go ahead and get them??

Thanks

Estella x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Estella I have 5 cats  , one of which was a comfort acquisition after my first failed IVF.  He's now a crazy teenager.   I am not at all worried about toxoplasmosis, I always wash my hands thoroughly if I have to pick up poop (obviously not bare-handed!) and apparently you need quite a lot of it in your system for it to be a risk anyway.  I am now over 10 weeks pregnant (did I just say that?  feels very weird) and I worry about many things but not that!

I'd say go for it, but then again I would, I'm a crazy cat woman  

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Estella

I wouldn't hesitate hun!! As Wizard said, risk of toxoplasmosis is extremely small and as long as you wash your hands after cleaning litter tray, it's fine    I have 2 cats and a dog.

They will fill your heart with love and joy    As well as driving you up the wall sometimes! The TTC journey is a tough road - especially on your own, and for me my **'s have helped me to cope with this - especially the difficult times. They are also a great receptacle for all those maternal feelings  

And once you have your child, the benefits are enormous - it has been proven that children benefit hugley from having pets - in many ways. Plus they are less likey to be allergic if they are around them from birth.

So I say - GO FOR IT. You won't have a pristine showhome, but you'll have a true heart to your home  

Do let us know - you can tel us all about them on the single ladies fur babies thread  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much both of you!! I think you ahve helped make my mind up and I'm going to go ahead and get a little kitty (or 2!!!)

I think you're right and I definately have a loving home ready!

I will post when I get them but it may be a few weeks )

E xxx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh that's wonderful    So excited for you!!    I have had girl and boy cats, and loved them all dearly, but although of course not 100% true, generally  neutered boys are the most affectionate so maybe get boys and then get them neutered -it's also cheaper and a smaller op for neutering boys!  If you want any advice either b4 or after getting them - just ask on the single furbabies thread as there are lots of experienced cat owners on there  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with Misti and Wizard.  My 3 cats have been a great source of comfort and joy to me and I don't worry about toxoplasmosis - haven't even bothered to ask them to test me for it.  I'm actually worried about how jealous the cats are going to be of the baby though  - especially the eldest who sleeps next to me everynight (head on pillow, body undercovers) - he will hate it when he has to sleep somewhere else.  

Definitely get 2 though - they keep each other company and it means when you do get your baby then they at least have each other to chase all around the house and won't need to rely on you for entertainment. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Starbuck that is sooooooooo sweet!

If I wasn't allergic to cats I would definitely get one. My LO is begging me for a dog, rabbit and or chickens!!!!!

xxx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Starbuck - ahh, how sweet    Both my cats and my dog sleep with me - may have to start getting them used to being shut out of my room at night!

lol
M xx


----------

